# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Europe-Attractions In Spain

## henryivane

The capital Madrid of Spain located a t the heart of the country which is brilliant collection of arts. Golden Triangle is the highlights of Spain. It is gifted with both culture and  night pubs.

----------


## GFI

Yes, Spain is the paradise on earth it has over 5,000 miles of coastline its beaches famous all over the world. Costa Blanca, Costa Brava, Cadiz and San Sebastian are the major tourist attraction of Spain.

----------


## Marry

Definitely, Spain is one of the most prominent destinations in Europe where numbers of people visit there. I also visited there couple of times especially with my friends to spend the bachelors holidays.

----------


## davidsmith36

*La Concha*
This is the best attraction in spain Protected from strong winds by steep cliffs and islands, La Concha in San Sebastian is said by many to be one of the best city beaches in Europe, let alone Spain

----------

